# I Really Must Get Out More



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

extra star


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

well done


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sad bastard


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> sad bastard


I know :roll:

High praise indeed from the uber sad bastard


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > sad bastard
> ...


what does that make V?


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

digimeisTTer, didn't I see you this morning on the A35 around Poole? Around 8am.

Just asking, saw a denim blue with the 9 spokes going the other way this morning!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can't have been me, i don't leave the house until 8:30 for the tediously long journey in rush hour to arrive at my office at 8:45 :wink:

and mine's Mauritius blue if you don't mind :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

foggy92 said:


> digimeisTTer, didn't I see you this morning on the A35 around Poole? Around 8am.
> 
> Just asking, saw a denim blue with the 9 spokes going the other way this morning!


what are you driving i'll keep an eye out - distinctive reg?


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

W reg Denim Blue TTC 225bhp! I'm the bald one in a suit. Always seen on A35 or A31 at around 7.20am in the weekday!


----------

